# Garage and Car Port



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

We are currently going through the process of buying our first house, a new build that will be completed some time in November. The house comes with a free standing ~3.0m x ~6.0m pitched roof garage set to the rear of the property with our driveway running down the side of the house. I'm very excited to finally have a proper man cave that is mine! (note mine, not ours... my wife has no authority in the cave!)

I want to do a few things to the garage to make it a proper cave not like the bare shells I've had before. Here are the plans for the garage (without a personnel door unfortunately):

Garage Evelations

Garage Dimensions

And here are a couple of photos from one of the completed garages on the site so mine should be very similar to this:

Untitled 
Untitled

So as you can see it's a fair size for a single garage, even my Jag would fit, however it will be my Punto GT that will be living in there. The Punto is 3770x1626mm so it will take up just over half the length of the garage giving me around 2.2m behind it and just under 1.5m to the side. So that leaves a fair amount of space for activities!

I would like to add some insulation but I'm not sure what the best approach would be. I believe that because the garage is single skinned I have to use special insulation that has a waterproof membrane on the back which attaches to the wall. Obviously I don't want to lose too much space inside so this will need to be thin. Any suggestions? I will also be added insulation to the up and over door.

I also intend to add a ceiling, now only does this make it easier for lighting, but it means I can paint it white and add insulation above. I'm also planning on adding loft boards and a ladder for storage in the eaves. Can anyone see any problems with this?

I also have some ideas around where to keep my detailing gear, water butts, etc but I'll cover those more once the garage is built 

Next onto the car port. I would like to build one along the driveway from the front of the garage to the front elevation of the house (this is a restriction of the purchase). I'm just waiting for the go ahead from the builder. The area is approximately 10m x 3.0m with our house on the right and the neighbours house on the left.

This diagram shows the area. The proposed car port is the blue shaded area.

carport

Again this is quite a big area. I would like to save a bit of money by building it myself but at this time I'm unsure of the best approach. I'm thinking of going for a lean-to style of car port but the tricky part is the gap between the house and the garage. There will be a fence with a gate here. I also need to consider the drainage. I want to maximise the space between the uprights but need to allow for guttering along the lowest edge which is likely to be nearest the neighbours property.

I'm thinking some C16 pressure treated uprights with cross bracing. But that's as far as I have got. Attaching the uprights to the tarmac is another thing I need to consider. I was initially thinking or a post bracket and then bolting the posts down using some sort of anchor. However now I'm thinking that it would be better and stronger to concrete them in place cut cutting away the tarmac and digging a small deep hole.

Thanks for reading, if you have any suggestions or comments please let me know


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Dont tell me you still have that yellow punto!

Fair play!, any updates!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Deniance said:


> Dont tell me you still have that yellow punto!
> 
> Fair play!, any updates!


I have a yellow Punto, not the yellow Punto  There's a thread in the restoration section.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

dont forget to paint the floor too!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

kingswood said:


> dont forget to paint the floor too!!


Funnily enough I've just been looking at that. I don't want to paint it as it seems very hit and miss whether it will last. So I was looking as resin floors. But then I was sent this link and it seems pretty reasonable to PVC tiles.

https://www.duramat.co.uk/checker-plate.shtml


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Puntoboy said:


> Funnily enough I've just been looking at that. I don't want to paint it as it seems very hit and miss whether it will last. So I was looking as resin floors. But then I was sent this link and it seems pretty reasonable to PVC tiles.
> 
> https://www.duramat.co.uk/checker-plate.shtml


thats true, to be fair mine doesnt look like that anymore! i rushed it as we had just moved in and didnt seal it and as the house was 15 yrs old they would have been loads of spillages on it in its life time.

with yours been a new build and with a but of research could do a cracking job. cheaper to at 2 tins for £30-40 quid


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Will watch this with interest. Would it be cheaper to make a timber frame garage?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Will watch this with interest. Would it be cheaper to make a timber frame garage?


Garage will be brick, as pictured above. Only the car port will be timber.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you thought of amending the up and over for electric roll top, very smart and saves and gives more space inside


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

packard said:


> Have you thought of amending the up and over for electric roll top, very smart and saves and gives more space inside


Definitely. Something I will do eventually. But for now the up and over will be fine.

I popped up to the estate earlier. They have started building the garage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been looking at 100's of carports over the past year, and i'm still not sure on either wooden frame or powder coated alu. What i was told by several builders and companies that, if i go wooden don't concrete the posts in, use a post stirrup either bolt down or cement in types,so they support the post off the ground.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks. I was just reading something similar last night. Screwfix sell them and I think that's what I'll go for. From an aesthetics point of view I feel timber would be better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever used Duramat floor tiles before?

https://www.duramat.co.uk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I doubt very much that they will allow you a car port at all 

I think you would have to apply for planning even though the house is not built.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> I doubt very much that they will allow you a car port at all
> 
> I think you would have to apply for planning even though the house is not built.


https://www.planningportal.co.uk/info/200130/common_projects/43/outbuildings. :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

If I have to apply I will. But if you look at the above site for carports they don't require planning providing the criteria is met. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The abutment to next doors property may impact on permitted development. Not sure.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You could be right, I don't know. How would I find out? I'm still waiting for the developer to respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

hello and welcome.

looks like a nice set up you got going on.

we also moved into a new build property and have a big single garage too. 3.5 x 6. 
Ours is again single skinned so you are right that whatever you do.. you will need to waterproof. 
You shouldn't get rising damp but you will get wind driven rain coming through.. mine causes puddles if its a big storm.. since there are no houses to the side of our garage. 

i was recommend a clear weather seal to seal the outside wall of the garage and then inside, batten the whole thing, tank with a plastic membrane and use a waterproof plaster board with insulation attached. 

im not sure of the costs, but if a job is worth doing...

ill be watching this with interest


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a god idea, thank you. So something like this on the outside of the walls. http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-water-repellent-seal-clear-5ltr/57474

I can't seem to find a water-resistant, insulated plasterboard. But I was reading here and they talk about using the insulation directly on the wall with battens between each sheet and then plasterboard over those? My concern is the thickness.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Im pretty sure its called Aquaboard the waterproof plasterboard. I think its made of a concrete mix. 
Wickes have it on there website called knauf aquapanel.

My dad uses it in bathrooms behind showers/baths.

Not sure it would be the right thing to line a garage with though..?!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah possibly not. 

I'm getting to the point where I might not bother insulating the walls at all, I'll just seal the outside and paint the inside. I will be fitting a ceiling though and boarding the loft area.


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Has anyone ever used Duramat floor tiles before?
> 
> https://www.duramat.co.uk


These are the Floor Tiles I ordered the other day, Duramat had a Stand at the recent Ignition Motor Show in Glasgow, so was able to see them close up, I liked them because they were 12mm thick and looked a much better quality than some others I had seen. Not sure if you have ordered yet but if you were going to within the next 2 days I have a 10% discount code (which comes off their already discounted web site prices) and since you were at the Show with me but forgot to pick up the code...etc 

Doug.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> That's a god idea, thank you. So something like this on the outside of the walls. http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-water-repellent-seal-clear-5ltr/57474
> 
> I can't seem to find a water-resistant, insulated plasterboard. But I was reading here and they talk about using the insulation directly on the wall with battens between each sheet and then plasterboard over those? My concern is the thickness.


i was reccomended this brand by numerous people

http://www.screwfix.com/p/thompsons...tracking url&gclid=CIrGlriP684CFRBsGwod5SECyA

also, if the garage is likely to get damp which it will, the plaster board mentioned shouldnt be a problem, its designed for that in a bath room so why not a garage? 
your gonna lose space on the inside so painting is the cheaper easier solution.
i have some Sandtex from screwfix. cheapest place around pure brilliant white waiting to go on the walls. 
i know a friend who used dulux / crown - diamond egg shell, vinyl stuff.. at £40 a tin its horrendously expensive however you can rub your fingers,hands etc up and down the brick work and its magically smooth!! truly amazing


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd like to stop the garage getting damp, that's part of the point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> I'd like to stop the garage getting damp, that's part of the point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


then you know what you have to do.

Batten and board and do it properly.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's just not possible though. I'd lose too much of the width. 

If it can't be done without losing too much width I won't bother. 2" off each wall is the limit I think. It's not particularly wide and I need to work on a car inside there as well as store stuff so making the most of the space is a must. Looking likely I'll just seal the outside and paint the inside. I'd still like to fit a ceiling though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

look forward to seeing this come together.

Your right that if you board and insulate the walls you wont get it anywhere near 2" either side so you might aswell scrap that idea.

Have let me know how you get on with those tiles too as im currently looking at houses with the fiance and will be wanting to sort whatever garage we get out and tile it


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Can you not use 1inch batton and the foil type insulation then 12mm board? Then your only loosing 2.5inch overall?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> Can you not use 1inch batton and the foil type insulation then 12mm board? Then your only loosing 2.5inch overall?


If it works then yeah sure. 

What I was thinking is DPM down the walls, then 1" batten at 1200mm intervals. Then water resistant insulation between the battens. Foil tape over the joins and plasterboard over the top. So similar to what you said with the extra membrane. With the sealant on the outside and membrane on the inside it should be water tight. I'll probably have to run a dehumidifier inside just in case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good but I would batten at 400-600mm apart instead of 1200mm.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do anyway mate


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the feedback so far, I think I'm going down the right path with my thoughts and really looking forward to getting in there any getting cracking.

We went to site today and had a tour of our plot including going inside our house. I took a bunch of photos but the most important one is here.



The garage is coming on, but slowly. They're concentrating on the house first.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

So moving back to the carport and I've been doing some drawing and some rough calculations.

The Car port will be 10m x 3m (3.5m in the middle to allow for the wider driveway in the middle).

I estimate it will be 2.6m tall on the side nearest the neighbour and 2m tall against our house.

I've estimated the material costs to be around £650-700, which is more than I thought to begin with, but it is a rather large carport.

I've spoken to a company that specialises in ground anchors for structures such as this called http://stop-digging.co.uk/. They have provided me with a quote for £37 per post anchor plus £80 call out charge. If I go with design one, that will require 10 posts so the total cost will be around £540, but this means I don't need to dig ten 2-3 feet holes, pour concrete and wait days for it to set. They'll have it done in a couple of hours and I can build straight away. If I go with design two, which removes 3 posts they I would have a batten along the side of our house to support the roof, the cost is £406 so it would be about £150 cheaper.

So that's around £1000-£1200 total and a weekend's work. This increased my covered floor area by 32.5m2 which is a good size and both of our cars should fit under there.


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

Just out of interest why is it going to be 2.6m on the neighbours side and 2m on your side? Wouldn't it be the other way round? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

legend139 said:


> Just out of interest why is it going to be 2.6m on the neighbours side and 2m on your side? Wouldn't it be the other way round?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want it to lean towards our house given the proximity to our neighbours and I don't want them to complain about drainage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevep1 (Dec 17, 2010)

have you considered having it drain toward the fron of that car port and towards the garage so its pitched in the middle, 

only reason I say this is that it would look better from the front of the house and not on a strange slanting angle? will be a great undercover space though!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2016)

Re the width of garage....blocks stacked up off the slab,attached to the face brickwork with a few tie wires...are doing pretty much nothing.You could loose them and gain 110mm each side.
When the DPC is above the slab and not united with the DPM under the slab...you will always have moisture forming.Coating the outside brickwork with a water repellent is a good idea...trying to stop moisture from the inside is never easy.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Eric. Fortunately those blocks are only in the middle so not losing too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you've missed a trick... id have been speaking to the builders/palnners about a double garage building over into you garden and either moving it forward or just keeping the current part longer.

Carports are good.. but think this will ruin the look of your house. IMO but id be p*ssed it my neighbours whacked a car port right next to my detached house.

Enjoy the new house.... very exciting times for you.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Paul. Building a bigger garage was never an option from the beginning unfortunately. I don't have the funds to do that right now although the thought had crossed my mind in the future, even if that means the extension isn't quite as deep due to the boundary.

Also I have heard back from the developers saying they will not permit the car port even if I had agreement from my neighbours, which is rubbish. Instead my only option is to erect a temporary gazebo over the driveway which will look far worse than any properly constructed car port. I want something to project the cars mainly whilst the rest of the development is being built so this is now my only option.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well a little while on and I've done a few things to the garage but it's in no fit state to take photos of really. I've painted the walls white and rearranged some of the electrics. Seems the builders skimped on the SWA from the house though so I only have a 2.5mm cable. Need to have a proper sort out in there though as there's no much space currently, too much stuff in the way. 

I'm still thinking up ideas for covering the driveway. I want somewhere covered to park our cars as they get dirty so quickly even when we don't use them. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just taken a few photos of my new water setup. I had a trench dug out to the garage with a 32mm conduit (for CAT6) and 25mm MDPE water pipe. Connected up to the garage a couple of weeks ago. Just need to seal up the edges of the holes. I've also clipped the pipes into place now.














































I still need to finish off the ceilings and lighting connections but I fitted a pair of LED batten lights to replace the single, dim, CFL lamp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well in the meantime, tonight I started putting together my new IKEA cabinets for the garage. Just the doors and plinth to fit whilst I wait for the worktop.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Doors fitted just waiting for the worktop now.










Going to put some water protection in the bottom but they are kitchen cupboards so they should be pretty resistant. Next plan to is to change the metal racking for some full height cupboards to match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Ooooooh so it's your setup I've been seeing in the DiVessel threads - looks great!

How've you been getting on with the weatherproofness of the Garage? Did you use that sealant you mentioned in the end?

And did you build the car port? [edit] - I see that you're still considering options here, ignore that part of the post [/edit]


----------

